# Monitor within 5-6K



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all!!

Dear Mods, please do not move this to the TV/Monitor section coz the more experienced of the members are more active here. 

Now, business...
Budget: 5K. Max 6K [try to keep it under 5K]
Resolution: 1600x900 [not more than this]
Size: greater than 16inches.
Use: Mainly Gaming, Movies, Photo Editing.

NB: 
1. i dont want to go above 1600x900 due to graphics cards, which not being very powerful, will give lower frame rates in the upcoming games like Cry3, GTA V etc...
2. i am a casual gamer. so i dont care about response times until it affects the gameplay. and i dont know much about these, but i am gonna read up shortly..
3. i am limited to 5K. i will extend to 6K[max] only if there is some feature worth the extra money.
4. IPS panel or not, LED or LCD, you decide and gimme the best suggestion. 
5. inbuilt speakers not needed.
6. most prolly i will be buying from Chandni, so shop suggestions from Kolkattans will be mighty helpful 

My full system specs is in my siggy. 

Thanks for looking!

EDIT: Shortlist based on suggestions: 

1. Dell IN2030M
2. Samsung S20B300
3. LG E2042TC - BAD Viewing angles!!
4. AOC E2060SN - Only VGA i/p!!


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

BenQ 20 inch LCD - G2025HDA Monitor: Flipkart.com

or 

Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED

later has greater contrast ratio....

But you are one good photographer or clever editor(i feel later is correct).....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

draco21 said:


> But you are one good photographer or clever editor(i feel later is correct).....



didnt get you


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

97 reviews and 2 replies.........
check this out 20" - e2060Sn - Monitors - AOC - North America: U.S. for 6k at nehru place


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Either you capture great photographs or use photohoto shop very nicely


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> 97 reviews and 2 replies.........
> check this out 20" - e2060Sn - Monitors - AOC - North America: U.S. for 6k at nehru place



i too am surprised by the lack of replies.. 
btw, i am preferring digital input.



draco21 said:


> Either you capture great photographs or use photohoto shop very nicely



keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

peace i was kidding.....

You are one hell of a good photographer


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 20, 2013)

You can get Dell IN2030M HD LED for 6k locally. Might cost 100 or 150 bucks more. 
Its has both VGA and DVI port. 

And you wont probably see any difference between analog and digital in a 20inch monitor. That's IMO.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2013)

^Absolutely true, i own the same monitor (got it for 5.9k locally)


----------



## technova (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Go for LG 2041T  @6400, its good1. I am using the same.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

draco21 said:


> peace i was kidding.....
> 
> You are one hell of a good photographer



dont crap my thread.. this aint a place for you personal thoughts. 



saswat23 said:


> You can get Dell IN2030M HD LED for 6k locally. Might cost 100 or 150 bucks more.
> Its has both VGA and DVI port.
> 
> And you wont probably see any difference between analog and digital in a 20inch monitor. That's IMO.



it looks good! thanks for the suggestion!



technova said:


> Hi,
> 
> Go for LG 2041T  @6400, its good1. I am using the same.



its 1080p!


----------



## rayfire (Jan 20, 2013)

i myself want a monitor at the same budget
it has come down to these two monitors 

LG 20 inch LED - E2042TC
LG 20 inch LED - E2042TC Monitor: Flipkart.com
5ms response time and 1600X900 @75Hz.
but bad viewing angles.
DVI and VGA

Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M
Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com 
5ms response time and 1600X900 @60Hz
DVI and VGA


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

both are ~6.7k and above my max budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2013)

nope, look around for DellIn2030M, you can get it for as low as 5.9K.. even smc was selling it for 6.2


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

you use it... is it good? for gaming?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine is Samsung S20B300B 20" It's a mind blowing monitor..the first one came to me with a blue stuck pixel but the retailer replaced the whole unit..(it was a bad luck) The display quality of this monitor is just awesome..it's 6.3k+Vat in Vedant and Eastern(1 month ago)..
Choose between Samsung and Dell..i recommend Samsung (my model)..don't opt low budgeted AOC models..it's very very bad quality if you compare with samsung.
\\little advice//
1.check your monitor in the shop at least for two minutes
2.look carefully in every pixel by applying a black wallpaper (or you can find in 'check signal status' screen if the screen is stable).


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

Get Dell IN2030M.
You should get it @~6K
Best choice for your budget.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Mine is Samsung S20B300B 20" It's a mind blowing monitor..the first one came to me with a blue stuck pixel but the retailer replaced the whole unit..(it was a bad luck) The display quality of this monitor is just awesome..it's 6.3k+Vat in Vedant and Eastern(1 month ago)..
> Choose between Samsung and Dell..i recommend Samsung (my model)..don't opt low budgeted AOC models..it's very very bad quality if you compare with samsung.
> \\little advice//
> 1.check your monitor in the shop at least for two minutes
> 2.look carefully in every pixel by applying a black wallpaper (or you can find in 'check signal status' screen if the screen is stable).



thats a good monitor. thanks!
any shop which showcases monitors??



d6bmg said:


> Get Dell IN2030M.
> You should get it @~6K
> Best choice for your budget.



yep, i have it shortlisted.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2013)

why not take a 1080p monitor? and game at 1600x900?

Even i might buy a Monitor if parents allow, but 1 TB HDD is what is more than a monitor.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

budget. 

and games look ugly when playing at res lower than the monitor res.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh!
Is there any difference in 1440x900 and 1600x900?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

1440x900 is a 8:5 ratio screen, like 4:3. lower resolution.

1600x900 is 16:9 wide screen. higher res.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok.
I would love to use photoshop in a wide screen


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

that and movies.

and GAMES!!!!!! :


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

i have this monitor got it less than a month back for Rs 6450 locally

picture quality is amazing...very nice viewing angles,some inbuilt samsung presets to get the best picture quality(this becomes too bright for me so not using it) also it has nice touch sensors at the bottom for power,menu etc..i dont know how this monitor compares to the Dell IN2030M(this one was available for 6100 only for 350 more went for samsung) 

also this monitor comes with a VGA cable so you will need to buy a DVI cable for Rs 250 or so

good luck for your purchase


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks a lot!! 

btw.. the site quotes: 





> Interface
> D-sub x 1ea
> DVI x 1ea



how come you have only analog connector?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thanks a lot!!
> 
> btw.. the site quotes:
> 
> how come you have only analog connector?



i am guessing that the local dealers take them out and replace it with VGA cable and sell the DVI cable separately but not so sure about this...and i only got a VGA cable, bought a DVI cable separately for Rs 250

also I got only a two molex to 6pin PCI power connector and no other accessories with my GPU which is pretty lame...


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i am guessing that the local dealers take them out and replace it with VGA cable and sell the DVI cable separately but not so sure about this...and i only got a VGA cable, bought a DVI cable separately for Rs 250



No..No..i have checked (sealed) ...it doesn't contain DVI cable..
Everything included with the monitor is separate plastic-packed..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> also this monitor comes with a VGA cable so you will need to buy a DVI cable for Rs 250 or so
> 
> good luck for your purchase



Just ask the shopkeeper for a DVI cable, and they should provide that..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks a lot guys!! Updated first post with choices.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2013)

So OP, which monitor did you decide to buy ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

havent decided yet.. have shortlisted according to preference. all i have to do is visit a few shops and get quotations. however, that will be after 10Feb.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Mine is Samsung S20B300B 20" It's a mind blowing monitor..the first one came to me with a blue stuck pixel but the retailer replaced the whole unit..(it was a bad luck) The display quality of this monitor is just awesome..it's 6.3k+Vat in Vedant and Eastern(1 month ago)..
> Choose between Samsung and Dell..i recommend Samsung (my model)..don't opt low budgeted AOC models..it's very very bad quality if you compare with samsung.
> \\little advice//
> 1.check your monitor in the shop at least for two minutes
> 2.look carefully in every pixel by applying a black wallpaper (or you can find in 'check signal status' screen if the screen is stable).



Your suggestions are very useful indeed but how can someone check for dead pixels while buying a new monitor?In most cases,new monitors are enclosed in sealed boxes and in order to test them one needs to take them out of the packaging,assemble everything carefully and connect it to a pc-carrying out these steps at a retail store is too much of a hassle,and are you sure that shopkeepers will allow the customers to test their monitors before making a purchase?In case a monitor turns out to be defective,he'll have to replace it with a new one and that is something most of them are not going to like.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

in Kolkata, they allow you to test the stuff after sale. Eastern Logica allows.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> in Kolkata, they allow you to test the stuff after sale. Eastern Logica allows.



Probably you've talked with Rahul..the clever guy from eastern..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> in Kolkata, they allow you to test the stuff after sale. Eastern Logica allows.



But they don't provide good quotes for the products they sell.
IMO, everything depends on rapport with the shopkeeper.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Probably you've talked with Rahul..the clever guy from eastern..



dunno their names.. but Eastern Logica has its own assemblers on the 1st floor of the shop. they allow for testing after buying a product.



d6bmg said:


> But they don't provide good quotes for the products they sell.
> IMO, everything depends on rapport with the shopkeeper.



i take quotes from one shop and go and show them to the other shop. 

have made my RGB, B/W backgrounds for testing. when i go to buy, gonna test using them


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i take quotes from one shop and go and show them to the other shop.





For me, its way too much waste of time & energy.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

well it does save me my father's money.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

Bought Dell IN2030M from MD Comp @ 6k 

*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/209/mg0012o.jpg


thanks a lot guys!! 

Mods may close the thread!!


----------



## draco21 (Feb 13, 2013)

congratulations on your purchase....


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks!!


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 13, 2013)

congrats. 
Looks slimmer than i last saw it


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/170142-dell-in2030m-mini-review.html


----------

